# Imperial Guard Releases



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Games Workshop sent out their newsletter last night featuring the Imperial Guard releases, so here they are for your convenience:



Games Workshop Newsletter said:


> The Imperial Guard is the largest and most diverse fighting force in the galaxy, comprising billions of soldiers, battle tanks and artillery pieces. With a new codex and range of miniatures, the Imperial Guard are now available to order.


*Valkyrie: *
Price: £34.25












> Field a super-fast transport that can scream across the battlefield and deploy its cargo onto objectives while providing a deadly torrent of covering fire. Supplied with a brand-new flying base and a myriad of weapon and assembly options, this superb plastic model deserves a place in every Imperial Guard collection.


 
*Codex: Imperial Guard:*
Price: £15.00












> This 104-page book contains all the rules you'll need to field an Imperial Guard army, as well as detailed background information, bestiary, and a full-colour 'Eavy Metal showcase.


 
*Sentinel:*
Price: £14.70












> The all-new plastic Sentinel allows you to field a light and fast Scout Sentinel or a tougher Armoured Sentinel, and new jointed legs give you endless options for different poses.


 
*Cadian Command Squad:*
Price: £14.70












> Command Squads play an important role in the Imperial Guard army, issuing orders that enable your infantry to fight harder and stay resolute in the face of overwhelming odds.


 
*Catachan Command Squad:*
Price: £14.70





> One of the most versatile kits we've ever made, this plastic set allows you to make five models with a range of weapons and equipment. You can even use this set to add variety to your other Imperial Guard squads.


 
*Primaris Psyker:*
Price: £7.85





> A new HQ option for Imperial Guard players, Primaris Psykers are able to wield the destructive power of the Warp to slay the Emperor's enemies or to protect his servants


 
*Ratlings:*
Price: £11.75





> Imperial Guard players can incorporate units of abhumans, who excel in specialised roles. Ratlings are crack shots and armed with sniper rifles, are ideal for taking out monstrous foes and slowing an enemy advance.


_The following are on Advanced Order_

*Cadian Battleforce:*
Price: £53.85





> his battleforce provides a great selection of models and is an ideal way to start an Imperial Guard army or to bolster an existing one.
> This box set contains 29 multi-part plastic miniatures, including: one Cadian Command Squad, 20 Cadian Shock Troops, three Cadian Heavy Weapon Teams and one Sentinel.


 
*Catachan Battleforce:*
Price: £53.85





> This battleforce provides a great selection of models and is an ideal way to start an Imperial Guard army or to bolster an existing one.
> This box set contains 29 multi-part plastic miniatures, including: one Catachan Command Squad, 20 Catachan Jungle Fighters, three Catachan Heavy Weapon Teams and one Sentinel.


 
*Lord Comissar:*
Price: £7.85





> The gallantry of Lord Commissars is legendary and tales abound of stranded, demoralised Imperial Guard squads being driven to valorous deeds by the leadership of such heroes. Lord Commissars exemplify power and bravery, making them natural leaders with a reputation for turning the tide of battle, snatching victory from the jaws of defeat.
> This blister contains one finely-detailed metal Lord Commissar. Model supplied with a 25mm round base. Powersword and bolt pistol.


 
*Regimental Advisors:*
Price: £9.80





> The commander of an Imperial Guard army is assisted by a host of orderlies, adjutants, aides de camps and specialist advisors from outside the regiment who are able to liaise with other elements of the battle group.
> This blister contains three metal Imperial Guard Advisors, including: an Officer of the Fleet, a Master of Ordinance and an Astropath. Models supplied with 25mm round bases.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

does any one know when the special charachters will be REreleased?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Lord Lucius said:


> does any one know when the special charachters will be REreleased?


Creed+Kell
Iron Hand Straken
Sly Marbo
Yarrick
Al'rahem
and Chenkov
are already all released ages ago, at least I never saw them taken off the shelves in my local independent, dunno about GW, since I don't waste time in those crap-holes

if you want the rest there easy to do yourself
Deddog = Ogryn
Harker = the HB guy from the last chancers
SGT Bastonne = Kasrkin SGT
Kamir = converted Rider maybe combined with empire engineer horse
Pask = the tank crewman

GW don't always release every character, they assume you can use your own imagination


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> Creed+Kell
> dunno about GW, since I don't waste time in those crap-holes


Why do you have to be so bitter to GW? Maybe you've had bad experiences at GW Hobby Centers, but a lot of us still appreciate those places, in fact, we have a great time there.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

we have been thru this Stella Cadente has his resons for what he says but stay on topic guys


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

The old Cadian battleforce had a Russ in place of the Sentinal, and a few terrain pieces (ruins). I'm guessing the new battleforce is the new models with the old price.

Anything new about the Cadian soldiers?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

spudboy said:


> Anything new about the Cadian soldiers?


yes, you now pay £12 (soon £15) for 10 cadians that are exactly the same as the 20 man box set, so the new thing is, your being ripped off


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

There's a Deddog model. Doesn't show on the Uk site tho. 

Are the Lord commissar and advisers direct only?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I reckon that as the BFs have the new price already, the 10man cadians will stick at £12, rather than go to £15. Which is still a rip off, but less of one.

the BF is rather a good deal though... £74 or stuff...


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> yes, you now pay £12 (soon £15) for 10 cadians that are exactly the same as the 20 man box set, so the new thing is, your being ripped off


The thing is... in Japan the new releases come around the 23rd. Temptation is great to run down and pick up one of the old BF...

That is, if I can figure out a way to do a Genestealer cult in short order...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

spudboy said:


> The old Cadian battleforce had a Russ in place of the Sentinal, and a few terrain pieces (ruins). I'm guessing the new battleforce is the new models with the old price.
> 
> Anything new about the Cadian soldiers?


I would seriously consider buying the newer BF, granted its not got the russ in it, but the command squad gives you loads of extra bits that you can use on the 2 infantry squads and its clear by the design and shear number of bits that the command squad was designed to help customize more than just the 5 guys in the box.

The new sentinel is again loaded up with shed loads of nice bits and all weapon options and a really huge hunter killer,smoke launcher and an almost cute spot light,plus the legs have been divided up so they are fully pose able.


as for character release, i think imperial guard will see a second wave within 12 months,plastic vets,recut tanks,artillery and more characters,too many money making opportunities in the codex for this release to be it.

I also think we will see some "3 in a box " squadrons for the tanks as this seems to be a important theme for the guard in the codex.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the new BF , as it essentially gives you a platoon. The whole idea of getting 2 squads and a command squad in one box is quite handy especially as you get the bonus of the heavy weapons platoon.

I do have to admit though the Russ will be missed if they could swap the sentinal and heavy weapons platoon for a russ i would really happy.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

There's supposed to be a batch of tanks released in August IIRC, I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> as for character release, i think imperial guard will see a second wave within 12 months,plastic vets,recut tanks,artillery and more characters,too many money making opportunities in the codex for this release to be it.


There'll be at least three waves of releases over 18 months for the Imperial Guard it seems. We have Wave 1 in May, Wave "1.5" around August and then Wave 2 sometime later (either late 2009 or early 2010) and a Wave 3 in 2010 after that supposedly.


----------

